# He's DEAD!



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok i couldn't watch a minute longer, after all your advice i ended up putting him in a bag 
and swinging it at the floor as hard as i could several times







I couldn't boil or freeze him, the poor fellow deserved more. I'll take this to the grave, it's been so hard walking past him thinking will he get better or do the right thing and put him out of his misery. Thank you for all your advise, he got a fungal infection, say no more. This has been a hard lesson to learn!!! Anyway thanks again all concerned.
Chris
I sure will miss this fellow!!!!!!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Sorry bro.....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

atleast he is in peace now


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry guy, it always sucks to lose a P or any other fish. Look at the upside, you get to get a new P


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

he was a good looking fish


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry for your loss man, but you did the right thing.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> Ok i couldn't watch a minute longer, after all your advice i ended up putting him in a bag
> and swinging it at the floor as hard as i could several times
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dude, it sucks but you have to at least take some pride in that. That you loved him enough and were enough of a responsible fish keeper to go through how hard it must have been to put him out of his misery speaks alot about how well you must have treated the fish. My philosophy on fish (and people actually, but that's unrelated) is that the most important thing is QUALITY of life, not necessarily LENGTH of life. You gave him a better quality of life than he would have had with most other fish keepers and that he died young doesn't take away from that.

Sorry for you loss man, but good on you for doing the right thing.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

You definitly did the right thing!!







Now you and the fish can be at peace..


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> bigredbellyfellor said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i couldn't watch a minute longer, after all your advice i ended up putting him in a bag
> ...


Thanks for those kind words! As they say "Times a great healer".








Cheers elTwitcho


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

the best way to get over a fish, is to get another fish


----------



## Ravious (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW! What a BEAUTIFUL fish he was, man. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

he was nice, sorry.
wes


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Man that was an awesome fish. I agree, you did do the right thing. It would have been worse to let him linger and suffer.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that, man









Having to euthanize a fish, even when it's the most humane thing to do, is terrible - when I did that with my Manueli a voice kept whispering in the back of my mind: "_What if you're acting too fast? What if he still has a chance?_" Even when you know better the doubt always remains...


----------

